# Using Windows Vista: The MVP Way



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

That’s it, I can’t see the slogan “Intel Inside, Idiot outside” coming true & then users blaming Windows just because they don’t know how to work on Windows. No operating system in this world is good enough out of the box, you always need to make it good by installing or removing things you need & don’t need. This is a process which will sure take some time but the process is easy & you can save the files & settings so that you don’t need to do it again & simply use the old settings.

There is a way I use my computer due to which I don’t need to install Windows again & again, like many people do. In my case, it works when I want it to, the way I want it to. I decided to share my deployment expertise here which might help other Windows Vista user. I don’t use many paid apps now, & also use some OSS apps where applicable, so I am making this tutorial in a step by step way.

1) Install Windows Vista, then go to Windows Update & install every update available.

2) If you have a Bluetooth adapter, then don’t forget to install BlueSoleil 5. It is a must have application for all your Bluetooth needs in Windows Vista. Although you can transfer & receive files without BlueSoleil in Vista too, but since it is an OEM bundle, chances are you already have it bundled with your Bluetooth adapter.

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/7412/bluesolieluy8.jpg

3) Make sure you use _Ad Muncher_, it is a must have application for Windows Vista. Just install it, then run it & forget it, it won’t bug you & do its work automatically. Vista comes with Windows Defender which is good enough for removing Adware & Spyware. If you want something else, there are many free tools to choose from but once u start using _Ad Muncher_, you won’t need an adware cleaner & you can very well disable Windows Defender.

4) The best torrent client for Windows is un-doubtfully µTorrent. It us low on resources, works the way you want it to work & even provides a WebUI for controlling even when you are away from the computer. Start it, configure the way you want it like setting the folder to download files to, enable port forwarding & that’s it, Just double click on a torrent file & it will do the rest automatically without bugging you. A very good Vistaish skin for uTorrent is the nCore suite.

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/4171/snag0002ie7.jpg

5) For CD Burning you will be satisfied & surprised by InfraRecorder. It is a very small & simple, easy to use CD Burner with support for writing Audio & Video CD out of the box. It can also make CD Images of your optical CDs. For mounting Virtual CDs there is no better solution then DAEMON Tools for Windows. It hardly has any front end & runs simply from the tray. Install it, then right click on any disk image & select to mount it.

*img76.imageshack.us/img76/6471/infraib5.jpg

6) A must have Add-on for Internet Explorer 7 in Vista is IE7 Pro, it has one very small but effective Download Manager integrated which works very nicely with IE 7. If this isn’t sufficient for you then you can always use Orbit Downloader. To view the loaded cookies in Windows you can use Cookie Monster. 

7) When it comes to IM clients, I recommend using the official IM client due to more features available compared to something like Pidgin.

8 ) For your Image Viewing & Management tasks, you can rely on the inbuilt Windows Photo Gallery or something like Pictomio which uses the power of WPF in Vista. If you can pay, then there is nothing better than ACDSee 10 for Windows. Other good solutions are XNView but I haven’t tried them. You can also use Paint.net which is by far the best free Image editing application for Windows Vista.

9) When it comes to system maintenance, Tune-up utilities is the all in one solution that I use. However you can also use separate applications for maintenance, however other CCleaner, I have not tested the others.

For cleaning temporary & obsolete files, you can use CCleaner

For Registry Cleaning, a simple & effecting solution is Eusing Free Registry Cleaner

For registry defragmenting use Free Registry Defrag/Compact

You can use either the inbuilt defragmentor or use any free defragmenting application like Defraggler or Auslogics Disk Defrag.

10) You must be having a mobile phone, right. If it is Sony Ericsson then make sure you see MyPhoneExplorer & if it is Nokia, then make sure to install Nokia PC Suite for managing everything in your phone

11) A very good & lite PDF reader is Foxit PDF reader , it’s only 2 MB & works wonders however it is good only for simple text PDFs, not those with inbuilt movies or interactive content. For that you should use Adobe Reader which is very fast now & even supports hardware acceleration in Windows Vista something which Foxit lacks. For printing to PDF, have a look at BullZip PDF printer with Ghostscript 8.6. Install it & then you can print any document or web page to PDF.

12) For all your Multimedia needs just install K-Lite Codec Pack. It has FFDShow inbuilt which is the only decoding engine you will ever need. For more formats like Quicktime & Real Media, just install Quicktime Alternative & Real Alternative. These codec come without the player so you can simply use Windows Media Player 11 or Media Player classic to play the videos.

13) The inbuilt security in Vista is quite beefed up, in most cases the default ones are enough. Still if you want to have control over the system, then just install Comodo Personal Firewall which is free for home use. You already have Ad muncher installed so with this firewall it is a killer combination. For your antivirus needs, I would recommend NOD32, the best antivirus for Windows Vista I have ever used. It’s very light on resource usage. For storing your passwords, you can either use Keypass or AI Roboform. Most of the time I have my antivirus disabled & I run it only when I plug in a pen drive of a friend or a CD. It's advisable to download Applications etc from reputed sources like Download.com or FileHippo or Fileforum

14) The Media center application in Vista will take care of all your PVR needs; you can even record TV using it. If your TV tuner card is not supported then have a look at ChrisTV or Media Portal, which is equally good.

15) For converting videos from on format to another, you can use SUPER, although I use Riverpast video cleaner.

16) A must have UI enhancer for Vista is Vize. Install it after you have installed every update for Windows. Vista comes with inbuilt sidebar which brings gadgets to Windows, but if you want a bigger library of Widgets, considers using Yahoo Widgets.

17) Windows Vista comes with Windows Mail inbuilt but it lacks support for Windows Live Mail in it. A better solution is Windows Live Mail desktop using which you can check & access your Yahoo, Gmail & Windows Live Mail. It’s quite simple to use & an All in one E-Mail Client.

18 ) For saving contacts, you can use Windows Contacts. It integrates with WLM Desktop so you don’t have to worry about syncing.

19) For archiving purpose WinRAR is the best but it is paid, however another good & free solution is jZip which integrates in Windows like it is a part of Windows. The shell integration is better than WinRAR. It can open RAR files too, just that you can only make Zip files using it.

20) You can use Winmpy FLV player for playback of FLV files like those downloaded from YouTube.

21) RSS Feeds are a very good way to stay in touch with latest news & articles. Although you can use any of the RSS reader application out there like FeedDaemon etc, but Windows Vista already has a RSS feed reader inbuilt, it’s in IE 7. A simple & easy to navigate RSS feed reader.

22) You can simply use TCPOptomiser to optimize the internet settings of your computer. Just select the speed of your internet connection & select Optimal Settings, then reboot.

23) GSpot is a free utility which identifies the codec required to play an AVI file and supplies other information as well.

24) For recording what you do on the screen I use Snag-It, but you can also use Jing which is free. The only problem is that it saves in Flash video format.

These are all the applications I use in Vista. There are some more professional applications such as 3ds Max & Photoshop CS3 but most home users won't need them.

A quite extensive TweakGuide for Vista can be found here.

Vista has inbuilt instant search but if you manage it like me, you will not need that. I am assuming that you only have 2 partitions in your computer, one C drive for Windows & another E drive for files.

1) Make some folders in E drive named Music, Movies, Documents, Software, Backup, Download, Pictures. Now go to C:\users\your username\ Right click on the appropriate folders & go to properties, then the location tab, then set the location to the folders created in E drive. 

The benefit of this is that you don’t have to worry about backing up your data in case of a Virus breakthrough or corrupt windows installation. All you have to do is to insert the vista DVD & repair. All your documents will remain safe.

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/4072/foldersnq2.jpg

2) Make a folder inside the folder Backup in E drive with the name “Application files”. This is where you should save your application files like Firefox profile folder, or Windows Live Mail Desktop data folder. This way the application settings will remain same even if you reinstall Windows. In case you have to migrate to a laptop or new computer, just copy the files there. The method to change the folder location should be there in Options or Preference of the application. Like in ACDSee, the option to change the location of Database folder is in Tools->Options-> Database. Just give the path of this application folder & it will take care of the rest.

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/9629/applicationfoldersmp0.jpg

3) Copy all your songs to the Music folder & videos to Movies folder. Now open WMP 11, Go to tools -> Library -> Monitor folders & give the path of these 2 folders. WMP11 will automatically add new files placed in these folders to the library.

4) Make a shortcut of the download folder & put it in the folder

C:\Users\saurav\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo 

This way you don’t need to copy files individually when you are trying to copy files from different locations to a particular location. Just right click on files placed in various locations & select downloads from the Sendto Menu. After this just copy the files at once from the download folder to where ever you like.

5) Make a habit of copying downloaded applications or files or documents to their proper location. Like make a folder named Office in the E:\Documents\ folder & place all your office related files there only. This simple task makes life easy.

6) Once Vista is installed, Disable DEP. To do this, go to Start -> Run -> Type “CMD” & enter this command.

bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff

7) Don’t install applications in the default path of program files. Instead, make folders like “User Interface”, “Security” in Program Files folder & install the applications inside them. For example, this is how my Program Files folder looks like, all application released to security such as Firewall, NOD32, Ad Muncher & AI roboform are installed inside the Security Folder, while Codec Pack & Riverpast suite is inside the “Studio” folder.

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/650/programfilesma6.th.jpg

8 ) Instead of Shutting down the system, Hibernate it.

9) Make links to frequently used folders in the Sidebar of explorer

10) Start up Regedit and navigate to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
On the right pane look for the "WaitToKillServiceTimeout" string and change its value to 5000 . Default value is 20000.

11) Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer, Create a new string called Max Cached Icons & give it a value of 10000.

12) To change the reserved bandwidth by Windows go to gpedit.msc then to Local Computer -> Administrative Templates -> Network -> QoS Packet Scheduler -> Limit reserved bandwidth Then enable it & change the bandwidth to 0

13) Disable Auto Play from control Panel. This will save you from the nasty virii like Brontok etc which spread via Pen drives. 

14) I am not much into gaming these days, but Microsoft started  a new program with Vista called, Games for Windows. Once you install a compatible game it automatically shows up in Games explorer, if u run he game from here then Vista automatically disables unused resources, DWM & indexing service for games to run faster & better. If a game is not detected then either follow this tutorial or use Vista Game Explorer Editor

Well, this is just part of how I use my Windows Vista system & how it stays top notch even after months of usage, I will be adding more to this guide soon about how I have made it easy to run Windows here. There are lots more tricks & tweaks, but this is how I use Windows.


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought windows easier to use that Linux...anyway thanks for the tips GX will come handy whn i install vista in future


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

nice tips


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

Vista roxx and these apps will make it the best!!


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to make some points here & there , Very good job though


1. thought utorrent is one of the best torrent client out there but Bittyrant is regarded as the fastest torrent clien ever , its also very light on resources & its free too.

Link: *bittyrant.cs.washington.edu/dist_090607/Azureus_2.5.0.0_BitTyrant_Win32.setup.exe

2. You must tweak you internet settings as defualt one sucks , there is a program on speed guide called TCP optimizer , its free but works better than paid ones.
Link : - *www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe

3. There are many defrag softwares are better than Defraggler , they are also free too, JK defrag is the best freeware defragger ever it even beats most of the paid ones , it lacks page defragment but it can achive by the free page defrag.

Links:-
*download.sysinternals.com/Files/PageDefrag.zip
*www.kessels.com/JkDefrag/JkDefrag-3.33.zip  x86
*www.kessels.com/JkDefrag/JkDefrag64-3.33.zip  x64

4. There is registry cleaner that even beats most of the paid ones , it only lacks registry defragment.

 its called Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
Link:-
*www.eusing.com/Download/EFRCSetup.exe

Free Registry Defrag/Compact
Link:-
*download.registry-clean.net/download/registry-defrag.exe


 Well your post was very good but this app will make it even better , also the most important thing if you want to tweak vista is  this guide.

Link:- 
*www.tweakguides.com/files/TGTC_Vista_1.2.zip


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> A very good Vista-ish skin for µTorrent can be found *here.*


Where.??I think you forgot to add a link there.


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

he forgot to add , hmm... maybe he was mentioning this 
Utorrent Vistaish skin
*www.box.net/public/3mam3d15o1

image:-
*img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=utorrentyc8.png

Found another one 
Link:-
*mywebserver.servebbs.com/websitehosting/robse/Pictures/Releases/µTorrent Vista Skin.rar


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

nice tips.......thank you.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the uTorrent skin I was talking about.


----------



## anandk (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice !

For me, its All Updates, CCleaner, Registry Defrag Freeware & Auslogics Defrag. Thats its !

Two other things I do:

"I suggest you download a 'good' Hosts file from mvps.org and replace your original hosts file situated in C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc with this one and then lock it or make it a read-only file. HostMan is a good freeware Host manager.

I also suggest you use ZonedOut utility to Add, Delete, Import, Export, Build a Black/WhiteList and do More. It now includes Restricted, Trusted and Intranet Zones". It is an excellent too just 185kb. Then download IE-SpyAd For ZonedOut . Its is a simple registry patch that adds a long list of known porn-sites, cracksites, advertisers, marketers, and malware pushers to the restricted sites zone of IE. Using ZonedOut you can add this list easily." 

_My Vista too is as peppy as it was when I installed it in March 2007 !_


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

A very informative and much needed post for vista user.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 14, 2008)

[PJ]MVP way. ??  thought without even touching mouse getting things done. [/PJ]

they should had this as HTML tag too in Web 2.0.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Updated with part 1 of deployment settings, rest will come tomorrow.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

will be nice for vista users.but even after all this,novices who will browse warez sites etc will get spywares installed may be.the important part you forgot i think is to *be sure to update all your AV,ant-spyware etc db daily!*


----------



## casanova (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice, GX.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the list which is quite useful for XP users too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

smit said:
			
		

> 1. thought utorrent is one of the best torrent client out there but Bittyrant is regarded as the fastest torrent clien ever , its also very light on resources & its free too.
> Link: *bittyrant.cs.washington.edu/dist_090607/Azureus_2.5.0.0_BitTyrant_Win32.setup.exe


 
It's Java based, means non-native to Windows Vista. Utorrent is better in this respect, and both will download at full speed anyway.



> will be nice for vista users.but even after all this,novices who will browse warez sites etc will get spywares installed may be.the important part you forgot i think is to *be sure to update all your AV,ant-spyware etc db daily!*


 
Not even required Dude, if you use Ad Muncher, then Ads & scripts will not load first of all. Then if you visit warez site...it's not my problem if you screw your system with some untrusted source. Spyware comes from applications only & the applications which I use & wrote above are without any spyware. This is why I made this guide, to help users stay with good apps.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the list...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Updated with contents from Smit & images. More to be added soon


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Not even required Dude, if you use Ad Muncher, then Ads & scripts will not load first of all. Then if you visit warez site...it's not my problem if you screw your system with some untrusted source. Spyware comes from applications only & the applications which I use & wrote above are without any spyware. This is why I made this guide, to help users stay with good apps.


Of corz required!!! The next most imp. thing to do after installing AV/Firewall/Anti-spyware etc. is to keep it updated. Why do you think that virus/trojans can come only thru the net? What about flash drives cd/dvds etc.? Ad Muncher will haf nothing to munch, then! 

Its always best to install those 3 software and update it at least once every 4 dayz.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 15, 2008)

From the corner of my eyes : 

The folder in the InfraRecorder screenshot read "Importent Docs". The correct spelling should have been "Important" 

Some of them are nice, some are not!
Real player or VLC, anyone of them can play the FLV files. And i would recommend VLC for the universal playback.

Where did you get the icons you are using for the program files? please post a link to them.

For taking screenshots, i would recommend an excellant freeware. *www.windowclippings.com/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Of corz required!!! The next most imp. thing to do after installing AV/Firewall/Anti-spyware etc. is to keep it updated. Why do you think that virus/trojans can come only thru the net? What about flash drives cd/dvds etc.? Ad Muncher will haf nothing to munch, then!
> 
> Its always best to install those 3 software and update it at least once every 4 dayz.


 
I forgot to add, disable auto play.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 15, 2008)

exhaustive guide gx.. nice one


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> The folder in the InfraRecorder screenshot read "Importent Docs". The correct spelling should have been "Important"


 
Bug Fixed 



> Real player or VLC, anyone of them can play the FLV files. And i would recommend VLC for the universal playback.


 
I m not recommending anything, I am just writing how I use my Windows System.  



> Where did you get the icons you are using for the program files? please post a link to them.


 
Various icons. Looks for "GX icons" threads in chit chat section


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Bug Fixed
> I m not recommending anything, I am just writing how I use my Windows System.


 
Well then learn a few things from us..

For multimedia needs, no vlc, use km player..plays ****everything**** in good quality..

This is for those who consider using the above mentioned things..

Those folder arrangement in program files is okie but i dont think u would like to do that everytime u install progs..besides it has no added advantage for general users

The changing of the path of favourites and other essentials is imperative...But plzz dont format d or e drive thinking u dont hav anythin in them, while actually u had changerthe path of favourites and other after reading this thread..
BUT u can always consider online favourites management sites..i wont mention names, there r plenty..

Keep thing simple and straight and concentrate more on ur work...

Ps:-u can try all the speed optimising programmes in this world but the result wud be zero...since speed (in india atleast) is limited from the providers side and not by hardware or software as in many other countries...

PPs use a good antivirus like kaspersky internet security, available in india for 1000rs only...the kaspersky firewall is really good too..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

Partymonger said:
			
		

> For multimedia needs, no vlc, use km player..plays ****everything**** in good quality..


 
WMP with K-Lite codec pack is a media player & a media library application, can KM player or VLC do the management things?

This is for those who consider using the above mentioned things..



> Those folder arrangement in program files is okie but i dont think u would like to do that everytime u install progs..besides it has no added advantage for general users


 
Catagory, well...tht's how I use it. Simple.



> The changing of the path of favourites and other essentials is imperative...But plzz dont format d or e drive thinking u dont hav anythin in them, while actually u had changerthe path of favourites and other after reading this thread..


 
Lolz....whose that stupid. This saves u from making backups too...if something goes wrong, just reinstall the OS.


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 16, 2008)

True..kmplayer is not library management tool, bu then u recomended a separate player for flv files...then???hope u take ur own advice...

Wat i suggest:- Do not install any codec pack, just use wmp for library management, and km player for all the other tasks like playing some lesser known format...



gx_saurav said:


> Catagory, well...tht's how I use it. Simple.


No issues on the way u use it...write down the program files structure with a pen and paper amd i would not give a damn, it was for those people who wud be reading ur suggestions, BECaUSE, Categorising ur program files folder is useless...And in turn time consuming too...If u can list a few good uses then im all ears..

Categorising ur favourites folder would earn us a lot of saved time




gx_saurav said:


> Lolz....whose that stupid. This saves u from making backups too...if something goes wrong, just reinstall the OS.


I actually recomended that, the lines u quoted, were meant to bring a smile to people who read it, and in turn lead to a more advanced tip that would totally negate the problem..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> True..kmplayer is not library management tool, bu then u recomended a separate player for flv files...then???hope u take ur own advice...


 
Actually, it's just me. With K-Lite codec pack & FLV splitter, Flash videos will play fine in WMP 11 too.



> Wat i suggest:- Do not install any codec pack, just use wmp for library management, and km player for all the other tasks like playing some lesser known format...


 
What's the point of managing library in WMP if you won't use it....


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 16, 2008)

> No operating system in this world is good enough out of the box,




Except for leopard 

j/k

Very nice tut. But i still feel that vista hogs more system resources that low-mid end machines can afford to lose.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey GX, those links in your icon's thread are no longer working. Care to upload them somewhere again?


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That’s it, I can’t see the slogan “Intel Inside, Idiot outside” coming true & then users blaming Windows just because they don’t know how to work on Windows. No operating system in this world is good enough out of the box, you always need to make it good by installing or removing things you need & don’t need. This is a process which will sure take some time but the process is easy & you can save the files & settings so that you don’t need to do it again & simply use the old settings.
> 
> There is a way I use my computer due to which I don’t need to install Windows again & again, like many people do. In my case, it works when I want it to, the way I want it to. I decided to share my deployment expertise here which might help other Windows Vista user. I don’t use many paid apps now, & also use some OSS apps where applicable, so I am making this tutorial in a step by step way.
> 
> ...


 

Either play with so many things and daily update your AV Anti Spyware and Windows Updates and so on...

or do simple

Switch to linux...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

ring_wraith said:
			
		

> i still feel that vista hogs more system resources that low-mid end machines can afford to lose.


 
Out of the scope of this thread. Define low-mid end machine specifications in 2008.



> Either play with so many things and daily update your AV Anti Spyware and Windows Updates and so on...
> 
> or do simple
> 
> Switch to linux...


 
You are talking like Linux needs no configurations. Hey, this is just what I do...once done you don't have to do it again. Plz keep such posts away from this thread. 

Windows Updates comes once a month, Antivirus updates come when required. KAV releases them every hour, NOD 32 releases them when required.


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Out of the scope of this thread.
> 
> You are talking like Linux needs no configurations. Hey, this is just what I do...once done you don't have to do it again. Plz keep such posts away from this thread.


Why dont u remember this when u crap others thread while pretending to acquaint others with windows features,* all when they hardly give a $#it...*

This is exactly the sort of thing i was warning u against... 


Oh dont tell me u dont know wat library management means!!!!
U can asign ratings, and do so many other things WITHOUT actually using wmp for playback...
I was recommending km player who do have pretty basic audio video needs..
+ those who would like hassle free cool playback... 

For those who want advanced functionality, there are always, a lot better ways to do it...8)


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> or do simple
> 
> Switch to linux...


 linux and simplicity  go thru the OSS thread and u will come to know  

vista is far far more capable of computing than linux out of the box; this thread is only gx's method of making it better, gx uses ad muncher i dont big deal, gx is only sharing his experience of sing windows and if u guys tell me that u will all ur life use the os out of the box and not install anything then i can gauge ur knowledge abt computers 

so please understand what this thread is about and then reply with such stupid things like use linux where u need to download stupid plugins for even playing mp3s


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 17, 2008)

^^oops i forgot u too have been applied for MVP award
else why a guy who is Mac Freak is talking about windows...

anyhow no more dicussion cozz I dont wanna n OS war here...


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> ^^oops i forgot u too have been applied for MVP award


 ya i didnt get it 


piyush gupta said:


> else why a guy who is Mac Freak is talking about windows...


 if ur calling me a mac freak then all i can do is  at ur face 


piyush gupta said:


> anyhow no more dicussion cozz I dont wanna n OS war here...


 thank u


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

defragmenting is a big problem in windows.moving(downloading or deleting) big files like torrents downloaded etc will make big defrag problems in both fat32(worst) and ntfs fs(where is winfs?).also one thing i feel is windows users have to *STOP INSTALLING and REMOVING SOFTWARES FREQUENTLY!*if do so,windows ROT will be too much!no reg cleaners can clean every unwanted keys completely;it may need someone like vishal gupta to do that! 

@imeow:u secretly are in love with macs!all the forum members who are subscribed to "official apple macs thread" knows that  LOL!
we know that ur running a hacked (hackintosh) OS X in ur PC!


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 17, 2008)

iMav said:


> bla bla bla........this thread is only gx's method of making it better........bla bla bla...... gx is only sharing his experience of using windows.....Bla bla bla.....*so please understand what this thread is about and then reply with such stupid things*....bla bla bla.....


 
Make ur friend[(gx (it stil sounds retarded)] understand the topics of ALL the threads,, apparently he's barging into linux threads and ruining the place for them..then y wont people do the same with him???? 

And if u MVP's r so technically sound, then why not accept that there r flaws in windows too...y keep criticising linux?? ok it does not play mp3s out of the box, granted, but hell it can run off a cd out of the box, and still give better performance than windows??? How long will it take microsoft to give that feature????

If u keep counting, and doing a one on one of features, trust me dude, u'l hav a hard time keeping up, cause its pretty apparent that there are zillions of linux features that u dont know abt..

No grudge against anyone, but atleast be fair...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^Open Source Section is having more ques and answers and faster replies because GNU/Linux relies on community support unlike paid support which windows have!.

@partyseller:OH!comeon!leave these winboys!anyways gx is trying to help others!what is wrong?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 17, 2008)

very nicely compiled GX, well i find just one thing different that i dont use any admuncher  or AS,AV etc.. kind of products... well very nice though..


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 17, 2008)

Its PartyMonger..Hope u edit it..




praka123 said:


> OH!comeon!leave these winboys!


Lol..trust me dude, least interested... 



> anyways gx is trying to help others!what is wrong?


Everyone's here to help themselves and others too...the way u do it matters more,,,propagating windows is okie, hell even i like windows, but treating others like scum is not the way...  Hope u agree with me?


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> Lol..trust me dude, least interested...


 the forum was getting a lil boring other than a crappy air bag for vomiting sorry air book my bad  there was nothing happening on this forum ...



			
				Partymonger said:
			
		

> , but treating others like scum is not the way...  Hope u agree with me?


 every 1 here knows how OSS and Mac boys treat windows users, u are only getting back what u have been doing to windows users for quite some time  every 1 here knows the words attributed to a windows user by a mac boy or OSS user so spare us the scum bag crap


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> Why dont u remember this when u crap others thread while pretending to acquaint others with windows features,* all when they hardly give a $#it...*




hey, do u even know why I wrote that Line?



> I was recommending km player who do have pretty basic audio video needs..
> + those who would like hassle free cool playback...


 
Thanx for the recommendation, since I don't use it, I won't add it to first post of "my way"



> windows users have to *STOP INSTALLING and REMOVING SOFTWARES FREQUENTLY!*


 
This problem has been solved now. The recomended way of making a "Setup" for Windows Vista is by Windows Installer. When you install a software using Windows installer, Windows backs up all the files & registry keys replaced. When you uninstall the software Windows Installer revarts back to the old files & registry keys except for runtimes files (such as new version of MSVCR80.dll etc) & also removes each & every registry key or setting. The perfect demo for this would be the installation of Adobe Photoshop CS3, have a look at it's installer which is made by the Microsoft recommended way.



> we know that ur running a hacked (hackintosh) OS X in ur PC!


 
So what???? Even I was using it but the day I was low on space on my Vista parition, Mac OS X was the first thing to go



> Make ur friend[(gx (it stil sounds retarded)] understand the topics of ALL the threads,, apparently he's barging into linux threads and ruining the place for them..then y wont people do the same with him????


 
Telling how to run games properly in a "Gaming thread" is wrong?



			
				party said:
			
		

> treating others like scum is not the way... Hope u agree with me?


 
then u said



> but hell it can run off a cd out of the box, and still give better performance than windows??? How long will it take microsoft to give that feature????


 
Hmm...U don't know about Windows Pre Installed enviroment, do u?



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> very nicely compiled GX, well i find just one thing different that i dont use any admuncher or AS,AV etc.. kind of products... well very nice though..


 
U don't need any AV or AS if you use the computer properly, but ad mucnher is a must, the web is full of google ads  which I really hate. This is the first application I miss when I m using Linux or Mac.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2008)

@gx_saurav, in the 1st part, point 20 is of no use, as its taken care in pt. 12.

when you have K-Lite (Windows Media Player Classic), no need for any other media players to watch .flv files (or other formats).

you should mention *VLC Media Player*, its a must.

those who dont want these codec packs, can install VLC Media Player & watch/listen almost any format.



-------------------------------

*No OFFENCE*

is this the way MVP's have their Vista tweaked, mine is much more tweaked, i dont even use half of these tweaks.

d/l & install *Tune-Up Utilities 2008*, this is all-in-one app. can tweak, clean & recover files.
then turn off/remove the things to make booting up faster.

btw do mention about the *"Windows Features"* (Control Panel\Programs->turn Windows Feature ON/OFF).
coz ppl who dont need some stuffs(indexing/ultimate feature...) can disable it there. 

mine Windows Features window 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/vis_twk.jpg

& you forgot to mention about Ready Boost, one of the biggest Vista feature.

*Info for all*
people who want to buy Pen Drive to use as Ready Boost drive, then buy *Transcend USB Pen Drives* only, coz even my 2 year old 1GB Transcend Pen Drive is recognized for ReadyBoost, but other new Pen drive didnt (other brand).

right now i got ~3GB of ready boost, Vista does boot up & turn off quicker


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 17, 2008)

Good one for Vista users, but so many apps to download!? Vista already takes up so much of space itself, all this is gonna make my disk full.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Good one for Vista users, but so many apps to download!? Vista already takes up so much of space itself, all this is gonna make my disk full.


well these are just alternative apps

@s18000rpm: agreed me too use it and tis pretty good


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 17, 2008)

*Master tip:*For a safe computing experience, don't connect your Windows box to internet.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> is this the way MVP's have their Vista tweaked, mine is much more tweaked, i dont even use half of these tweaks.


 
Lolz...who needs to tweak that much...


> d/l & install *Tune-Up Utilities 2008*, this is all-in-one app. can tweak, clean & recover files.
> then turn off/remove the things to make booting up faster.


 
read again, that's the only thing I use....I wrote other applications for those who need it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...who needs to tweak that much...


Yeah, just like 640 KB is enough for all.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^_^


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

I was like you guys not using any AV for years and years of windows usage. But things changed last year. With the advent of Flash drives its very very essential to haf an AV and also update it.

Secondly, one suggestion I'd like to add is to segregate the 3rd Party software. My advice is to create a partition solely for Windows. Install all other software (like ms office, flash whatever..) on a separate partition. It helps avoid a lot of fragmentation. Agreed that NTFS is not that much prone to frag. as FAT32, but its not fully immune either. I'd say, make partitions like these:

1) windows - has only the default windows install and nothing else

2) software - install all the 3rd party and software other than windows on this partition

3) data - houses your "My documents/Documents" folder and all the folder inside the Users folder (Vista). This helps a lot coz if windows misbehaves you can safely format it without hafing to worry about taking backup of your data

4)media - houses all your audio/video files

5)temp - houses the pagefile and the temporary files.

You may need software like tweakui/vi to change the location of "music/pics/videos" etc. to the other parittion. Also you can edit the system properties and keep the pagefile on the temp partition. the "temp" environment variable can also be set in a similar way to a folder on the temp parititon.

This will ensure max. data reliability (cases where u may forget to take backup or the windows parittion is screwed up while it contains ur imp. data), least fragmentation and good segregation.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont use an AV even now. If i feel something is fishy then i just install, scan and remove it again. 
Also one thing you can do is disable autorun on ur drives.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^ Its not just about autoruns. What if a program (say Portable VLC or a game install etc.) is infected with virus code? (Not talking about worms here; worms are different from viruses). You won't even notice anything fishy immediately. That is what is AV reqd. for.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

i agree with infra: though u can use windows and even surf the net without having an av but wen it comes to pen drives u cant help it ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^ Yeah I learnt my lesson sometime ago. If its only the net you can be extra careful but flash drives are real culprits!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 17, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Good one for Vista users, but so many apps to download!? Vista already takes up so much of space itself, all this is gonna make my disk full.


so you dont want any addon to make your OS fast...and secure.



gary4gar said:


> *Master tip:*For a safe computing experience, don't connect your Windows box to internet.


Your personal opinion......
GX has already mentioned things to care for safe computing windows OS.People generally ignore these basic things..and than say windows is not safe...and keep formatting OS every month.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

One tip GX would like to add is that if there are 2 HDDs then its always better to haf the page file on the other HDD (on which the OS is not installed) on a dedicated paritition.



ravi_9793 said:


> so you dont want any addon to make your OS fast...and secure.


But isn't it something (being fast and secure) everyone expects when they've paid for an OS!!! 

Chill dude


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

finally i remmber it ... this has been bugging me since gx wrote this:

vista versions other than basic give best performance on system ram of 2GB

till u dont have a system wth upwards of 2gb ram then in the words of Steve Jobs - "this is not for u"

@infra: we all know what symantec did when MS made their OS secure


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> people who want to buy Pen Drive to use as Ready Boost drive, then buy *Transcend USB Pen Drives* only, coz even my 2 year old 1GB Transcend Pen Drive is recognized for ReadyBoost, but other new Pen drive didnt (other brand).


Err, could you tell us your Transcend pen-drive's model? I have used around 6 types of Transcend pen drives with varying speeds and sizes and NONE of them supported this (crap*) feature.

SanDisk alone did it for me, but I don't own one.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2008)

^
1GB - Jet Flash TS1GFV30
2GB - Jet Flash TS2GJFV30


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I was like you guys not using any AV for years and years of windows usage. But things changed last year. With the advent of Flash drives its very very essential to haf an AV and also update it.


 
To protect my computer from Pen drive viruses, I just did 2 things

1) Disabled autorun from Control Panel

2) Right click on the pen drive & select open, if it is infected by virus then the default double click action will be either install or something else but not "open". Simple as that...



> Agreed that NTFS is not that much prone to frag. as FAT32, but its not fully immune either.


 
Truat me, it will make no difference.



> I'd say, make partitions like these:
> 
> 1) windows - has only the default windows install and nothing else
> 
> ...


 
Why make so many partitions??? Just make a C drive & D drive & make folders like I did in D drive.



> You may need software like tweakui/vi to change the location of "music/pics/videos" etc. to the other parittion.


 
Nope, just right click on the folder in "C:\Users\<user name> & go to location tab, then "move" the folder.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 17, 2008)

this is huge and good. Very much needed.
Thanks GX.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> But isn't it something (being fast and secure) everyone expects when they've paid for an OS!!!
> 
> Chill dude


Yes..you are right.We expect these when we pay.And thats why Microsoft always provide updates. But after all we need to add, to make our work easier and comfortable. As like Add muncher, some people like ads, some people dont like ads.If you dont like than install Ad Muncher, else dont.And same for others.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> To protect my computer from Pen drive viruses, I just did 2 things
> 
> 1) Disabled autorun from Control Panel
> 
> 2) Right click on the pen drive & select open, if it is infected by virus then the default double click action will be either install or something else but not "open". Simple as that...


You don't get the point. Only worms can be stopped. Virus who inject code into executables will not be affected in anyway by doing that.



gx_saurav said:


> Truat me, it will make no difference.


It does dude. A lot. Fragmentation is bad!



gx_saurav said:


> Why make so many partitions??? Just make a C drive & D drive & make folders like I did in D drive.


Only reason is to segregate data and not mess up things. Suppose the "D" drive (in your terms) goes kaput; then you lose your data/music/video/downloads everything!

But if you had separate partitions for all these a corrupt partition means only data in that partition is lost, rest is safe.



gx_saurav said:


> Nope, just right click on the folder in "C:\Users\<user name> & go to location tab, then "move" the folder.


Doesn't work in XP (except My Documents); only in Vista.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> You don't get the point. Only worms can be stopped. Virus who inject code into executables will not be affected in anyway by doing that.


 
Hmm....point, never been affected with anything like this. Ok, Install AV but disable.



> It does dude. A lot. Fragmentation is bad!


 
Ok..then like I said just install some defragmentor.


> Only reason is to segregate data and not mess up things. Suppose the "D" drive (in your terms) goes kaput; then you lose your data/music/video/downloads everything!


 
Your choice 



> But if you had separate partitions for all these a corrupt partition means only data in that partition is lost, rest is safe.


 
Why would partitions curropt?



> Doesn't work in XP (except My Documents); only in Vista.


 
What is this thread about?????


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

arre wtf both of u are discussing  ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Ok..then like I said just install some defragmentor.


Yeah of corz defragmenter is reqd. I only suggested a few ways to reduce fragmentation.



gx_saurav said:


> Your choice


Of corz, my choice!  Was just giving a suggestion.



gx_saurav said:


> Why would partitions curropt?


HDDs/Partitions can go bad any moment.



gx_saurav said:


> What is this thread about?????


Sincere apologies! I thot since whatever's in this thread could be applied to most of Windows versions hence I posted


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> HDDs/Partitions can go bad any moment.


 abey tu engg hai na? kya behki behki baatein kar raha hai


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

iMav said:


> abey tu engg hai na? kya behki behki baatein kar raha hai


Bhaiyya experience hai.. ek baar nahi.. kain baar and most of the times on Windows-only computers! and hence suggested the segregation. Thats all


----------



## shantanu (Jan 18, 2008)

chill !! well infra is right, in XP nothing can stop the virus from spreading from the pen drive, until Autorun is disabled from gpedit.msc, and prevent access to the registry editing tools is also enabled, now i just type the drive letter into the address bar, i dont know if it makes a difference, but my system is never infected that way.. if by mistake also i double click or even right click and explore, many times the virus spreads.. and now not only brontok- there are many others too which do wonders.. but in vista nothing gets infected.. no pendrive virus works.. so its cool..

with the drive thing.. i too have 40 40 65 100 250 partitions.. and i keep all my data separated.. 

gx : you might only be doing the casual thing but some guys here and me too are doing lots of work which makes it impossible to create that kind things as you told.. it gets messy...  , while your method might suit to 90% people and bring some betterment.. 

and yeah HDD partitions can really go bad any moment.. as i have bad experiences that ways.. but then its also only a probability...


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 18, 2008)

^^
mod

Shall we declare this thread as a MS vs OOS war


----------



## shantanu (Jan 18, 2008)

no piyush surely not.. this isnt any war, its just discussion, if anyone fights he goes to misery...


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jan 18, 2008)

yaar pen drive viruses had given great problems to me too in my "XP days". On Vista i dont have such problem, and NOD32 antivirus is superb, it doesn't slows down the system a bit. One of my relatives still use Xp and even on my advising again and again to not double clicking on pen drives in My computer, he always forgots. So what i did, i removed icons of all the drives except for the non removable ones from my computer using tweakui. then i created a batch file on desktop with 


```
start c:\windows\explorer.exe h:
```

now his double clicking habit is intact and the problem is also solved.  Of course the drive letter must be changed to reflect anybody's system config and perhaps you would have to make a new batch file for every drive you use simultaneously, but its not that of a common senerio in my openion. Otherwise you can do that too.


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

hdd partitions never go kaput 1 fine morning ... they will fail by giving u sufficient indications  like slow access time; comp hanging; booting issues - look out for such things if it happens more than twice its time to get a backup


----------



## shantanu (Jan 18, 2008)

IMAV : you cannot gurantee any hardware.. one fine morning i switched on my PC and what.. my hdd didnt worked out.. it was gone . gone for ever.. if you can give me a wriiten note on a stamp paper claiming that no hdd can go kaput like, even a new brand new sealed hdd can go kaput that ways.. you cannot gurantee man ... no one can.. its not often i agree, but it does happen...


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> hdd partitions never go kaput 1 fine morning ... they will fail by giving u sufficient indications  like slow access time; comp hanging; booting issues - look out for such things if it happens more than twice its time to get a backup


 
Sometimes even a slight spark can result in doom for your Hard drive. Sometimes if you were doing some file writing function and the electricity supply suddenly gets distrupted, you may face a HD crash on the restart or at the same moment.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 18, 2008)

Like One always say "worst disasters, comes at worst possible time"

so you can't predict a HDD failure. so you should go for incremental backup scheme.


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

alsiladka said:


> Sometimes even a slight spark can result in doom for your Hard drive. Sometimes if you were doing some file writing function and the electricity supply suddenly gets distrupted, you may face a HD crash on the restart or at the same moment.


 in that case even ur partitions go  

@shantanu: in that sense i agree u cannot guarantee anything ...night before yesterday my dad met an uncle and they talked the guy was like ya im getting better and im fine .... yesterday morning the man went kaput during his morning walk ... in that case yes .... but the chances are 8 out of 10 times the hdd gives u clear signs of failing ... infra uv done probability figrue it out a i suck at maths

PS: this is a stupid point of discussion ... i have multiple partitions for my data and it is arranged that way .... doing that is always better ... end of story


----------



## praka123 (Jan 20, 2008)

@imeow:what an analogy  humans and harddrives?aur kuch nahi mila tumhe?


----------



## Kenshin (Jan 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> in that case even ur partitions go
> 
> @shantanu: in that sense i agree u cannot guarantee anything ...night before yesterday my dad met an uncle and they talked the guy was like ya im getting better and im fine .... yesterday morning the man went kaput during his morning walk ... in that case yes .... *but the chances are 8 out of 10 times the hdd gives u clear signs of failing ... infra uv done probability figrue* it out a i suck at maths
> 
> PS: this is a stupid point of discussion ... i have multiple partitions for my data and it is arranged that way .... doing that is always better ... end of story



 Test of hypothesis 

Yeah hdds are unpredictable...I lost one 3 yrs ago....My sis shut down the pc...next morning it din boot...Hdd crashed...I still don't know the reason


----------



## axxo (Jan 20, 2008)

^ thats 3 yr backk...now every hdd comes with 5 yrs warranty...that means hdd manufacturers are sure enough about reliability of their product...so its hard to get miserable failure unless you ran that into trouble


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> no piyush surely not.. this isnt any war, its just discussion, if anyone fights he goes to misery...


 
If its just discussion why it is in tutorial section

better be in chit chat or fight club section


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> If its just discussion why it is in tutorial section
> 
> better be in chit chat or fight club section


 
This is a tutorial.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 23, 2008)

^^But shantanu said its a discussion

I never see any tutorial in this


----------



## axxo (Jan 26, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> My friend got samsung hdd replaced 2 times last yr :O...I mean...I really consider her jinxed lol



dont even consider samsung HDDs as hard disk drivers..they are just like running owen....

I have 3 HDDs...a samsung which runs @ 50c and above while the other two frm seagate runs atleast 10 degree less than that of samsung...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 26, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> ^^But shantanu said its a discussion
> 
> I never see any tutorial in this


Did you check the first post?

Anyway, GX, nice tutorial. I'll give it to my "idiot outside" friends.


----------



## iMav (Jan 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Did you check the first post?


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Did you check the first post?
> 
> Anyway, GX, nice tutorial. I'll give it to my "idiot outside" friends.


 
really is it a tutorial..

it looks to me one more post by one MS die hard fan and nothing else.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 28, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> it looks to me one more post by one MS die hard fan and nothing else.


He is posting some good tut for vista user, so that vista user can use vista in better way..and you are claiming as a MS die hard fan article. ..... huh.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/9770/intelmj1.th.jpg
talking about idiot outside will be meaningless without this baby


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ I am one of them


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> My friend got samsung hdd replaced 2 times last yr :O...I mean...I really consider her jinxed lol


same here, Seagate 80Gb purchased around may 05 has sent it to rma second time within warranty period just 3 days back.

damm, i miss my hdd
for now, using Saboyon live DVD, 
first main beiifit of it is, you can turn it off directly

No HDD = No DATA LOSS


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^use puppy linux and store some bookmarks or download data! 

BTW,I have a seagate 80GB sata.from the day 1(may13,2004),it is having rattling sounds(krich,krich  ) when it searches.so,I gave the hdd for RMA and took back it next day after learning that due to some patent? trouble seagate hdd's that time "made in China" were not having the noise suppressor?(forgot the correct term).
the hdd is working OK till now


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2008)

nah, suboyon is working fine for me + flash drive to save settings & data.
will try puppy linux but no space to save it

so will wait till my HDD comes back from chennai.
ETA 5

any reason why HDD's fails?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^it just gets bored doing "it" all time and  fails!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 29, 2008)

very nice tutorial gx. thanks.

the only think i would love to see in vista is the autoupdate feature of media library also work for all programs and software. so that when we click on a exe we can see all related info and links just like they are shown in the game explorer.


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 18, 2008)

Perfect tut. Just what i was looking for.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 20, 2008)

btw the 'MVP way' probably doesn't include utorrent


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 20, 2008)

> the only think i would love to see in vista is the autoupdate feature of media library also work for all programs and software. so that when we click on a exe we can see all related info and links just like they are shown in the game explorer.


 
This option is given to application developers with .net 2.0 already, it's just that many are not using it right now. Have a look at this example for Catalyst Install manager where the information regarding the web site is written but it can have other info too.

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/5695/tagqo0.jpg



> btw the 'MVP way' probably doesn't include utorrent


 
It does includes uTorrrent, have a look properly


----------



## desiibond (Apr 25, 2008)

hey gx

Great thread man.

I have Vista Home Premium DVD. Can I now build a DVD with Vista OS and all the apps that you mentioned in a way that I need to install these apps everytime I do a reinstall. Is that allowed by MS? 

IF yes, can you provide the procedure?


----------



## mkmkmk (May 7, 2008)

thanks...nice post


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2008)

Sorry was away from the forum mostlyl



desiibond said:


> hey gx
> 
> Great thread man.
> 
> ...


 
You can use Windows Automated Install kit to make such DVDs. Keep in mind that u cannot install service packs etc once u install vista using such DVD.

The days of slipstreaming for performance are over with Vista's modular installation approach.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

^^ ah. okay. anyways, since sp1 is released i will try the tool 

thanks man.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 10, 2008)

This article's Published in Digit May 08 issue . Way to go GX !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

Im buying my vista Ultimate genuine in  1-2 days,so i hope this thread helps me too


----------



## shantanu (May 11, 2008)

very nice GX.. cool


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Im buying my vista Ultimate genuine in 1-2 days,so i hope this thread helps me too


 
Better not, buy Home Premium. U won't miss ultimate.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Better not, buy Home Premium. U won't miss ultimate.


Why??Isnt Ultimate better?It has some  better backup features.Ill buy this sunday


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2008)

those backup features can be achieved from free third party applications too. 

I was just saying so that you can save some money. If you have the money to buy Ultimate, then sure go for it.


----------



## Smoke (May 30, 2008)

s u can get all the features of vista using any of alternate oses and third party apps that can save whole money.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 30, 2008)

^
LOL!I bought Vista Ultimate OEM 2 weeks ago.
People say OEM is bad.Is it?Hey Saurav,You also have OEM na?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 2, 2008)

No, I have Vista license from MSDN. OEM is good if U don't plan to change the hardware much.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> LOL!I bought Vista Ultimate OEM 2 weeks ago.
> People say OEM is bad.Is it?Hey Saurav,You also have OEM na?


Its better than using a Pirated copy, atleast you are not stealing


----------



## ksundar (Jun 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> No, I have Vista license from MSDN. OEM is good if U don't plan to change the hardware much.


 
But,why Vista Ultimate Retail copy is 16.9K whereas OEM is only 8.9K (including VAT) ? (in Chennai)


----------



## mavihs (Jul 19, 2008)

nice guide!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 20, 2008)

ksundar said:


> But,why Vista Ultimate Retail copy is 16.9K whereas OEM is only 8.9K (including VAT) ? (in Chennai)



OEM is used only for 1 computer with some amount of hardware changes allowed, license is for the computer hardware as long as it last its life.

Retail version allows you to retain the license even after you change your total computer hardware up till many years............but valid for any one of  the computer, license is NOT for the computer hardware but any "one" computer which you may own.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

what are the current costs for vista premium oem and retail ?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2008)

Retails : ultimate " 11400 /- business 10200/- Home premium: 8600/- Home basic is mere 3400/-

dunno OEM


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Retails : ultimate " 11400 /- business 10200/- Home premium: 8600/- Home basic is mere 3400/-
> 
> dunno OEM


hey, didn't saurav or someone say home premium is 5000 ?

And how is basic this low in cost ? Does it lack something ? Does it atleast have DirectX 10 ?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah just does not has the FLIP things  , OEM might be 5k
but retail BOX is not


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

does it makes sense to buy a Used Retail copy?
like it sells on Ebay


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2008)

no Vista with USED product key nopes never


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> no Vista with USED product key nopes never


What about Xp?
since MS does not issue fresh XP licenses.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> yeah just does not has the FLIP things  , OEM might be 5k
> but retail BOX is not


who cares about FLIP things... it runs directx 10 games like crysis na ? 

and if basic retail is just 3.4K, whats the cost of OEM ? 2K ?


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 22, 2008)

amazing writeup bro....& I guess the punchline in the 1st line is very true for most users of Vista, as aptly said, "Intel inside,idiot outside"


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

win. vista home prem. (wvhp) = 34k???


in "India today home", pg. no.= 18, its featured that wvhp can allow integration of entertainment + "security" + connectivity.
home security., like burgular alram...

its called eHOme.
(possible to even attach home appliances to eHome).

i'll post  a pic after 9


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/8968/dsc06757tl4.th.jpg
[sorry for late pic posting, reason- no camera]


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2008)

What gadget is that? And Home premium is not for 34k! Croma gives Ultimate for 20k.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

Zeos	Lighting control *www.zeos.co.uk/hd_products.htm#ilan_series

in movie - Hitch,will smith has a similar gadget which controls all stuffs at his apt., music/lights...


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

A 330 page PDF that explains how vista works: *download.microsoft.com/download/c/9/8/c988dce4-1971-4ad4-a1ef-df99e596a4cc/WVPG with SP1 RTM.pdf

It's just a doc that covers all the editions of vista and what exactly a feature is.


and btw, Home Premium OEM costs around 6k.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

can vista do such things???


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

what things???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

read the content
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/8968/dsc06757tl4.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

what the heck!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)




----------

